# For genetic / Color experts......What will you call this color



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*This question is for People who are inclined to color genetics,What will you call this color in pure genetic terms ?
*
*Picture taken in natural light through my mobile, without any editing *


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a cream bar, dilute ash red bar, but there may be something else in the works. Do you know what the parents were?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

2y4life said:


> Looks like a cream bar, dilute ash red bar, but there may be something else in the works. Do you know what the parents were?


thanks friend for your input,i guess the chance of it being a dilute ash red is less,as you can see the bird has dark primaries and tail band present,which is unlike ash red ,,if i am right.please do correct me,if i am wrong


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Boney, I was going to post what you have observed, The tail bar and base colour, aswell as neck is not consistent with Ash red based birds.

The neck makes me believe reduced is in the mix, The bars make me think Indigo but I am not sure this is the case.

Got me stumped.

pm Tmaas for a look. He has more experience working with colour combos than me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well you already know Chuck's theory which I agree could work. Pale blue indigo or modena bronze as I have seen the check/t-pattern version of these and the tail is not effected at all. And then there are also the ash-red looking versions of them.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

dilute brown is that another way of saying light brown. I'm just trying to get my head wrapped around the meaning dilute . di·lute 
/diˈlo͞ot/
Verb
Make (a liquid) thinner or weaker by adding water or another solvent to it.
I don't mean to sound stupid but once I get the way the word dilute is used than i can under stand what you mean


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dilute in pigeon terms is as the name suggests, A diluted version of the base colour. Three base colours - Ash red, Blue, Brown - Dilute versions, Ash yellow, silver, khaki.
So light brown birds are generally dilute blue, yellows are generally dilute ash red, khakis are dilute browns. So technically, No dilute brown is not another way of saying light brown as light brown is open to interpretation, Khaki however is dilute brown, Silver is dilute blue and ash yellow is dilute ash red, Keeps things simple at the same time as being complicated. but your on the right track and the meaning of dilute can certainly not be argued.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

NZ Pigeon;738236
Got me stumped.
[/QUOTE said:


> ..i am already stumped....right now 2 eggs hatched a few days ago.i will also share the picture of her youngster,which i got in last set


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well you already know Chuck's theory which I agree could work. Pale blue indigo or modena bronze as I have seen the check/t-pattern version of these and the tail is not effected at all. And then there are also the ash-red looking versions of them.


Hi becky...yeah .Recently i shared this picture in a genetic forum,and there was an opinion that its 'Reduced blue bar ",What do you think ?.Once this post gets solved,i will again put another post asking for the color of the male bird.."Our ash red mimic"


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> dilute brown is that another way of saying light brown. I'm just trying to get my head wrapped around the meaning dilute . di·lute
> /diˈlo͞ot/
> Verb
> Make (a liquid) thinner or weaker by adding water or another solvent to it.
> I don't mean to sound stupid but once I get the way the word dilute is used than i can under stand what you mean


We are in the same boat...i also used to think in similar manner


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Dilute in pigeon terms is as the name suggests, A diluted version of the base colour. Three base colours - Ash red, Blue, Brown - Dilute versions, Ash yellow, silver, khaki.
> So light brown birds are generally dilute blue, yellows are generally dilute ash red, khakis are dilute browns. So technically, No dilute brown is not another way of saying light brown as light brown is open to interpretation, Khaki however is dilute brown, Silver is dilute blue and ash yellow is dilute ash red, Keeps things simple at the same time as being complicated. but your on the right track and the meaning of dilute can certainly not be argued.


ok thats a good explanation,thank you friend


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> thanks friend for your input,i guess the chance of it being a dilute ash red is less,as you can see the bird has dark primaries and tail band present,which is unlike ash red ,,if i am right.please do correct me,if i am wrong


My bad, you are right. I didn't look into the tail band and that is most definitely not ash red...looks like a blue based bird but the barred throws me way off. Not sure if it is JUST reduced blue bar


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have added another picture of same bird,taken through my mobile...sorry for the bad picture quality.That picture is taken in shade...it may be more helpful to understand the color


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Boney,Is this bird the nest mate of the bird that you post in the Genetic forum. If so it would have helped in that post. What I see here is a heterozygous indigo bar. If any one has the book "GENETICS OF PIGEONS" by Lester Paul Gibson, you can see a picture on page 42 of that book of a Heterozygous indgo bar. If you mate this bird to a blue bar you should get some more just like it. I also still would like to see the parents of this bird. * .GEORGE


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Boney,Is this bird the nest mate of the bird that you post in the Genetic forum. If so it would have helped in that post. What I see here is a heterozygous indigo bar. If any one has the book "GENETICS OF PIGEONS" by Lester Paul Gibson, you can see a picture on page 42 of that book of a Heterozygous indgo bar. If you mate this bird to a blue bar you should get some more just like it. I also still would like to see the parents of this bird. * .GEORGE


I dont whether,this is the nest mate of the other bird,bcoz i brought it from a local pigeon broker,he has no clue about its pedigree.Right now,the bird shown above is paired to the other bird(which is in the genetic forum) and so far,i got a youngster from this pair,i have shared the picture of the youngster in the same genetic forum a few minutes ago,please do have a look.Right now,2 squabs have hatched from this pair 2-3 days ago .This pair is supposed to be an Indian breed,with some sort of sexual dimorphism where male mimics an ash red type and hen has dark primaries and tail bands.(I will confirm whether this is true only when my youngsters grow up
,so Still too early for me to say that authentically)


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

If any Admins are reading this,please transfer this entire thread into the genetics section.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for moving this to genretics,Admin ,Thanks Friend


----------

